# Government grants for bands - anyone applied?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

We're trying to gain info for how to apply for government grants for bands. So far I've found this link: http://www.canadacouncil.ca/grants/music/pb127819873704968535.htm

Which seems pretty handy.

I'm wondering if any GC'ers have applied for, or gotten grants for their album/merch/tour/etc. Stories, info and pointers are all welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

I've applied for The Foundation Assisting Canadian Talent on Recordings with The Apollo Effect. Never got picked. When you look at the list of people who do it's pretty sad -- popular, on-the-radio names who don't really need the cash. It's really a tax rebate program for record labels masquerading as a grants program for artists.




Why yes, I am bitter and jaded. Why do you ask?


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

There are people in the "industry" (sorry, the only word I can use that fits this thread) who make $ writing grant applications for "artists". I've dealt with Factor, and a few other grants organizations (early in my career) without success. Who you know, how "cool" and "current" you are, are factors. It's a long process, and can be good for your band if you receive something...but very few applicants are successful (statistically speaking).
Having said that, good luck. There is grant money out there, and it will go to someone. Why not you?
Start here:

The Foundation Assisting Canadian Talent on Recordings


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

This isn't a grant but if your band is a legal businnes entity there are tax credits you can use.

GST/HST - Musical instruments (ITC)



> Musical instruments
> 
> You can claim an ITC for a musical instrument if you are an individual or a partner in a partnership registered for GST/HST and you use the musical instrument for employment purposes or in a business carried on by the partnership. To claim your ITCs, you can follow the general rules under capital personal property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I've applied for The Foundation Assisting Canadian Talent on Recordings with The Apollo Effect. Never got picked. When you look at the list of people who do it's pretty sad -- popular, on-the-radio names who don't really need the cash. It's really a tax rebate program for record labels masquerading as a grants program for artists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, me too.


----------



## jmer5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, did a FACTOR grant and ended up withdrawing it (don't ask!) It took about a month (on and off) to put together a strong and extremely organized application. It's lots of work but obviously worth it if something comes through. You also have to figure out who you'll be working with and for how long (get all their information as well) to submit to them.. so you have to do your shopping around (studios/producer/engineer) before hand! Time consuming, for sure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers! What band are you in?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I can say, and what I've heard in my experience is:
Factor needs to prove the acts it supports are successful. This is why bigger bands are often chosen for large sums of money (metric, the dears, feist?, alexisonfire, Dallas green). This is unfortunately why a lot of bands get pushed aside.

I've been on both sides (gotten 20k for a video), and was told we'd get a large sum by our management for recording costs (but never happened and ended up paying out of pocket.)


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

look into local grants - my group was awarded a $4000 grant by the region of waterloo when we did our live DVD - they are generally much easier to get and are awarded on an artistic basis rather than a haircut basis


----------

